# Erfahrungsbericht Dämpfer in Hardride FR mit Keiler XA Hinterbau



## robertg202 (10. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich wollte hier einmal meinen Erfahrungsbericht reinstellen:
Habe mich kürzlich ein bißchen mit Dämpfern auseinandergesetzt. 
Soll heißen: in meinem Mischling Hardride FR mit Keiler XA Hinterbau war ein Marzocchi Roco Air TST-R 241mm verbaut, wie von mir gewünscht. 
Hat gut funktioniert, nur im mittleren Federwegsbereich ist er ziemlich durchgesackt, um in der hohen Endprogression nie den ganzen Federweg freizugeben. 
Aber: mit viel SAG super fahrbar und hat nie durchgeschlagen.
Dank der Uphill-Funktion super zum pedalieren: wenn auf uphill dann ist er praktisch blockiert und bleibt weiter ausgefedert als im DH-modus. Aber federn tut dann nicht mehr viel. 
Dann wollte ich was anderes ausprobieren. Also Roco Coil TST-R. 
Erfolg: die Zugstufe war völlig überdämpft, und trotz "uphill" modus hat er ständig gewippt. Aber die Funktion im DH war schon mal besser als beim Air: ist einfach nicht so durchgesackt in der Mitte, und federt geschmeidiger. 

Und jetzt: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Tune B. 
Funktioniert genial! sackt nicht durch in der Mitte, wippt mit offener Druckstufe kaum (viel weniger als die Marzocchis!) und mit geschlossener Druckstufe noch viel weniger, obwohl die Federungsperformance nach wie vor gut ist - quasi ein ProPedal das sehr gut funktioniert. 
Er sackt in der Mitte nicht durch. Dank hoher Endprogression fahre ich ihn mit viel SAG, trotzdem schlägt er nie durch - und der Hinterbau klebt am Boden. 

Kurz und gut: funktioniert genial. Wesentlich besser als die Marzocchis.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. August 2010)

Kleine Richtigstellung:
Der Marzocchi war falsch abgestimmt, der Vivid richtig.
Dazu ist der Roco ein Luftdämpfer, der Vivid Stahlfeder.

Aber wenn du zufrieden bist ist das ja egal. Das gleiche hätte man aber auch aus dem Roco Air raus holen können. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (10. August 2010)

Ich wollte jetzt auch garkein Marzocchi vs. Rock Shox Dings starten - ich dachte nur es interessiert vielleicht andere Alutech-Fahrer.
Daß natürlich jede Kombination Dämpfer-Hinterbau andere Resultate bringt ist klar - das hier sollte nur meine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung darstellen. 
Ich habe jetzt auch keinen einzigen dieser 3 Dämpfer tunen lassen.


----------



## S.Jay (10. August 2010)

hast Du den Roco-Air noch?


----------



## robertg202 (11. August 2010)

Den behalte ich.......als Reserve.


----------



## S.Jay (11. August 2010)

ok


----------

